# Jeux compatible airplay



## jcrhp1979 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour ,

Ça fait quelques semaine maintenant que j ai Apple TV et ça me va très bien.

Je cherche des jeux compatible airplay comme real racing 2
Connaissez vous d autres jeux ?


----------



## Jozofa (18 Décembre 2012)

Voilà un lien :

http://www.accessoweb.com/Liste-de-jeux-pour-iPhone-et-iPad-compatibles-Apple-TV_a10709.html


----------

